# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Hiç Bitmeyecek Müzakereler

## atoybil

Hiç Bitmeyecek Müzakereler Başlayacak - üzcan Yeniçeri 


müzakerelerin başlamasının Türkiye''deki AB''ci çevrelere moral kazandırmanın dışında herhangi bir değeri yoktur. üünkü Türkiye 17 Aralık kararlarını kabul ederek, müzakere tarihi almak uğruna kendisini "rehine" ya da "vesayet" altına sokacak kararların altına imza atmıştır. 

Son derece akılcı, ince, hassas, dolaylı ve stratejik hesaplarla davranan Rum yönetimi, Yunanistan ya da Fransa''nın bunu kullanmaması beklenemez. 

Uluslar arası sistem Türkiye''nin AB''nin içinde değil, ekseninde tutulmasını zorunlu kılar niteliktedir. Türkiye''nin gerektiğinde kullanılmak üzere "Doğu-Batı", "İslam-Hıristiyan" çatışmasında katalizör bir konumda tutulması onlar yönünden son derece akılcı bur tutumdur. 

Onun için müzakereler her hal ve şart altında 3 Ekimde başlayacak, ardından da kesilecektir. Daha doğrusu hiç bitmeyecek müzakereler başlamış olacaktır!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Avrupa Birliği ve Türkiye arasında tam üyelik için müzakerelere 3 Ekim 2005''te başlanması öngörülmüştü. Müzakere tarihi yaklaştıkça üye ülkelerden özellikle Fransa ve Avusturya''dan Türkiye ile müzakerelerin başlamasına karşı sesler yükselmeye başladı. Başbakan, "Biz yapacağımızı yaptık. Eski futbolcu olarak onları uyarıyorum. Tribünlere oynamayı bıraksınlar". Dış İşleri Bakanı Gül ise "AB, bize tam üyeliğin gerisinde bir şey önerir ya da yeni koşullar getirirse, bir daha dönmemek üzere arkamızı döner gideriz. Türkiye üzerine düşeni yaptı, şimdi AB''den bekliyor" dedi. 
AB Dışişleri Bakanları, Türk limanlarının Rum gemilerine açılmasıyla ilgili konuyu "kırmızı çizgi" olarak nitelemişti. AB Komisyonu''nun Genişlemeden Sorumlu Temsilcisi Olli Rehn, Türkiye''nin Ankara anlaşmasını tam olarak uygulaması, protokolün muhtevası ile ilgili spekülasyon yapmaması gerektiğini belirterek, "Bu konu, AB''nin kırmızı çizgisidir. Müzakere edilecek bir şey değildir ve bu Türkiye''nin yükümlüğüdür" demişti. 

Fransa ve Avusturya açıkça "imtiyazlı ortaklık", Yunanistan''ın "Ege sorunu" ve Kubrıs Rum Kesimi''nin "tanınma" ile ilgili beklentileri de dile getirilmiştir. 
AB''nin özellikle limanlarla ilgili "Kırmızı üizgi" ifadesinden sonra Türkiye de "imtiyazlı ortaklığa" yönelik kırmızı çizgisini ortaya koymuş oldu.
Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi Dış İşleri Bakanı Yorgo Yakovu da "Türkiye''nin kendilerini tanıma yönünde uzlaşmacı bir tavır içine girmemesi halinde, 3 Ekim''de görüşmelerin başlamasından sonra kesilebileceğini" söyledi. 
Kuşkusuz müzakereler 3 Ekimde başlayacaktır. Zira müzakerelere başlamak herhangi bir ilerleme sağlamış ya da herhangi bir sorunu çözmüş olmayacaktır. Türkiye''de siyasetini, ekonomisini ve geleceğini AB ile "müzakere süreci"ne endekslemiş olanlar bir süre daha müzakerelerin başlamasını bu bir aşamadır diyerek kullanacaklardır.

Kısacası müzakerelerin başlamasının Türkiye''deki AB''ci çevrelere moral kazandırmanın dışında herhangi bir değeri yoktur. üünkü Türkiye 17 Aralık kararlarını kabul ederek, müzakere tarihi almak uğruna kendisini "rehine" ya da "vesayet" altına sokacak kararların altına imza atmıştır. Son derece akılcı, ince, hassas, dolaylı ve stratejik hesaplarla davranan Rum yönetimi, Yunanistan ya da Fransa''nın bunu kullanmaması beklenemez. 
Uluslar arası sistem Türkiye''nin AB''nin içinde değil, ekseninde tutulmasını zorunlu kılar niteliktedir. Türkiye''nin gerektiğinde kullanılmak üzere "Doğu-Batı", "İslam-Hıristiyan" çatışmasında katalizör bir konumda tutulması onlar yönünden son derece akılcı bur tutumdur. Onun için müzakereler her hal ve şart altında 3 Ekimde başlayacak, ardından da kesilecektir. Daha doğrusu hiç bitmeyecek müzakereler başlamış olacaktır!

AKP iktidarı da muhtemelen 3 Ekimde müzakerelerin başlamasının verdiği iyimserlik ve moral içinde ek protokolu TBMM''den geçirmeye kalkışacaktır.
Bu durumda AB ülkelerinden Türkiye ile müzakerelere başlamak için yükselen itirazların bir amacı vardır, o da Türkiye''nin sıkıştırıldığı köşede daha fazla verici olmaya zorlanmasıdır. 
Yapılmak istenenler ortada iken Gül ve Erdoğan ikilisinin sözlerinin AB ülkeleri yönünden ciddi bulunması söz konusu olabilir mi? Söylenenlerin ciddiye alınabilmesi için AKP iktidarının AB''ye karşı daha önce izlediği politikanın tutarlı olup/olmadığına bakmak gerekir. AB "zina" konusunda olsun, 17 Aralık öncesi müzakerelere başlamak için "ön şart" dayatma konusunda olsun AKP iktidarının nasıl geri adım attığını biliyor. Türkiye''nin Kuzey Irak ve Kıbrıs konusunda koyduğu "Kırmızı üizgiler" çiğnendiğinde, olanı biteni nasıl seyrettiğini de bilmektedir. Yani AB bu konuda AKP iktidarını yeteri kadar test etmiştir.


Zina konusunda "Biz Türküz, kendi kararımızı kendimiz veririz" diyenlerin, Komiser Verheugen''in tepkisi üzerine nasıl da geri adım attıkları ortadadır. Bu durum orta yerde dururken siz olsanız "arkamıza bakmadan çekip gideriz" söylemlerini ciddi bulur musunuz?

----------

